# ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome



## andy12345 (19. Dezember 2010)

Moin Jungs ich wolte mir ein neues zelt holen und da kan das in mein blickfeld roLogic New Green Deluxe Dome 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ologic-new-green-deluxe-dome-new-2011-p-24768
kann mir einer was dazu sagen ?!


MFG
andy


----------



## Tino (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Sieht fast wie der Zwilling vom Anaconda Metro Dome 1 aus.

Das benutze ich und kann es absolut weiterempfehlen.


----------



## NickAdams (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Was mir dazu einfällt:

1. ziemlich dämliches Geschwätz zum "New Green". Nur weil der chinesische Hersteller nicht in Grün liefern konnte, wir hier eine einjährige "Forschungsarbeit" vom Himmel gelogen.
2. Wassersäule von 5000 mm? Standard ist inzwischen 10000 in dieser Preisklasse.
3. 100% wasserdicht?! Davon gehen wir eigentlich aus, oder? Ebenso von den so hoch gepriesenen Schlaufen für die Heringe und der großen Güte des Herstellers, sogar 13 Heringe mitzuliefern. 
4. 125 cm Höhe beim 1-Mann Zelt ist verdammt niedrig.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: für das Geld gibt es deutlich bessere Zelte.

So long,

Nick


----------



## tarpoon (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

welche? und was müsste besser sein? wie ich finde, ein zu dem preis gutes und solides bivvy. ist alles dran was im moment im low price sektor möglich ist. wobei low price nicht abwertend klingen soll. wenn ich ein neues brauchen würde, würde ich genau in dem bereich suchen. trakker und aqua zelte sind zwar echt nett, mir aber dann am wasser doch etwas zu viel "luxus". hätte immer angst irgendwas kaput zu machen. ist irgendwie nicht so entspannend) außerdem lässt irgendwann der beste stoff nach und du musst sowieso nach imprägnieren.


----------



## stefansdl (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

JRC TWIN SKIN..199€ inkl. Wrap...sehr schönes und vorallem stabiles Zelt...

hier bekommt man viel Qualität zu einem günsigen Preis


----------



## andy12345 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Moin 

ich nehme sowieso ein zwei man
und trakker werde ich erst kaufen wenn ich in der lehre bin also nächstes jahr aber ich wollte gerne jetzt ein zelt haben weil man fox langsam auseinander fällt.
danke schonmla für die antworten!! 
ich denke ich nehme das zelt als 2 mann und dann irgendwann noch de winterskin und dann bin ich erst einmal ein paar jahre versorgt:-D

Mfg
Andy


----------



## Tino (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Was mir dazu einfällt:
> 
> 1. ziemlich dämliches Geschwätz zum "New Green". Nur weil der chinesische Hersteller nicht in Grün liefern konnte, wir hier eine einjährige "Forschungsarbeit" vom Himmel gelogen.
> 2. Wassersäule von 5000 mm? Standard ist inzwischen 10000 in dieser Preisklasse.
> ...




Zum Glück fällt dir das nur ein,denn solche "Einfälle" helfen im allgemeinen recht wenig.
Ab einer Säule von 3000 kann man schon von einer Wasserdichtheit sprechen.

Nenn doch mal ein deutlich besseres Zelt in dieser Preisklasse.

Wie kannst du es schlecht reden ohne es zu kennen und nur mit ein paar "Einfällen".

Schon komisch wie hier Leute argumentieren.


----------



## andy12345 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

da hst du woll recht    unkonstruktive antworten ^^ aber das sieht man hier ja öfters . ich würde mal behaupten das ne 5000er säule ausreicht wenn ich dann irgenwann nochmal den winterskin dazu nehme  aber erst gegen winter 2011^^    
mir würde das zelt aber besser in grün gefallen aber egal das ist gut und 1.70 hoch da kann ich nicht drin stehen aber egal ....
mfg
andy


----------



## Postal (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Moinsen

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Wenn du neuen Prologic Zelte qualitativ mit dem alten Spider Dome mithalten können, dann kannst du beruhigt zugreifen. Das neuen Zelt sieht sowieso nur wie ein aufgehübschter Spider Dome aus.
Den Spider Dome bekommst du übrigens als 2 Mann inkl. Winterskin schon für laue 300 €

Gruß
Andree


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

"New 2011" 

Was sagt das wohl aus? Mit genau diesem Zelt KANN noch niemand längere Zeit am Wasser gewesen sein.

Außerdem: die machen eine Riesenwelle wg. der neuen Farbe des Zeltstoffes - neu heißt nicht immer gut!
Der grüne Zeltstoff hat sich bei allen Herstellern bewährt, dieser komische Braune kann von ganz anderer Qualität sein.

Es gibt so einige Zeltimporteure, die bei der ersten Charge von einem neuen (und hochgelobten) Zelt Probleme hatten.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle warten was die Saison an Testberichten bringt und dann eventuell eines kaufen.

Oder aber direkt ein bewährtes aus den bestehenden Programmen der Hersteller. Denn die wollen jetzt die Lager räumen und brauchen Platz. Da kannst du vllt. ein Schnäppchen machen.

Und mal so am Rande gefragt: du willst dir wirklich für dich alleine das 2-Mann Modell holen? Schau mal auf die Maße und das Gewicht.
Und nur weil vllt. ein Kumpel eventuell "mal" mitkommt ein 2-Mann... glaube mir, du wirst das bereuen. Es gibt nichts schöneres als alleine im Zelt zu liegen...

Mein "Gigant" liegt im Keller und ich bin wieder auf ein kleines Modell umgeschwenkt.


----------



## Bellaron (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*



andy12345 schrieb:


> da hst du woll recht unkonstruktive antworten ^^ aber das sieht man hier ja öfters . ich würde mal behaupten das ne 5000er säule ausreicht wenn ich dann irgenwann nochmal den winterskin dazu nehme aber erst gegen winter 2011^^
> mir würde das zelt aber besser in grün gefallen aber egal das ist gut und 1.70 hoch da kann ich nicht drin stehen aber egal ....
> mfg
> andy


 
Hey!!
Wieso holst du dir nicht das Spiderdome!Kuck mal bei Angelsport Schirmer.Glaube die haben das für 199.- im Angebot.Gruß Lars


----------



## andy12345 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Moinsen 

ich möchte ein zweimann weil ich immoment ein Fox Carp Dome habe und das dingen ist der pure Schrott ^^ und zweimann eil zwei aus meinem verein das trakker armo dingens bumms zweimann haben und da relativ viel platz drin haben .... also ich finde ich brauche platz im Zelt ......
ich habe schon viel geguckt aber mir gefällt das zelt so vom aufbau und allem  mit dem schirm vorne als zwei mann und die höhe kommt mir auch zu gute, die beiden fenster und hinten das teil finde ich auch gut ...  und zu dem preis habe ich nichts vegleichbares gefunden und ich brauche definitiv spätestens februar ein neues zelt wenn es so langsam wieder losgeht und das zelt ist mir eigtl. scho zu teuer meine schmerzgrenze lag bei 200 aber als ich das gesehen habe ^^ 
und die farbe finde ich jz nicht soooo schlimm ..... grün wäre mir zwar lieber aber egal :-D wenn einer noch einen vorschlag hatte .. ich bin immer offen für sowas nur bitte mit link :-D
danke im vorraus 

Mfg Andy

p.s. ich habe das spiderdome garde mal angeguckt ^^ also mir fehlen da die beiden seitenfenster ....


----------



## Udo561 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Hi,
keine ahnung ob das Bivy gut oder schlecht ist , aber die Farbe gefällt mir persönlich um einiges besser als das herkömmliche Grün.
Allerdings wäre dies alleine mit Sicherheit kein Kaufgrund.
Aber so von der optik her gefällt es mir.
Gruß Udo


----------



## andy12345 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

^nochmal zu dem gewicht das ist mir relativ latte ^^
wenn ich nach sowas gucken muss dann brauche ich nicht mehr angeln  gehen ^^  genauso wie das "short time fishing"  wenn ich sowas höre ^^  dann muss ich nicht mehr angeln gehn ^^ ich habe zeit und gewicht stört mich  nicht :-D
p.s. ja die farbe finde ich auch interesant ist mal was anderes ^^

mfg Andy


----------



## Tino (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Ich nutze das Anaconda Metro Dome 1.

Kaufgrund waren die hinteren Fenster für eine viel bessere Lüftung und der kleine Schirm.(regnet überhaupt nicht ins Zelt)

Ich habs nicht bereut,klasse Zelt für gutes Geld.(224€) und mit Überwurf ist das Ding fast schon ein 2 Mann zelt.


Dein vorgestelltes ist so gut wie baugleich mit dem Anaconda.


----------



## andy12345 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

kann mir den einer sagen wie die prologic zelte so verarbeitet sind ? insbesondere die reißverschlüsse und nähte ...
????????

Mfg
andy


----------



## Varvio03 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Moin,

ich hab 3 Jahre den Spider Dome von Prologic benuzt und war sehr zufrieden.Das Bivvy war dicht,verarbeitung war auch gut,Kaputt gegangen ist nichts und es steht sehr stabil.
Kondenswasser hatte ich auch keins da ich nur mit Winterskin gefischt habe.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Hallo, ich habe mir das 2-Mannzelt bestellt. Nun habe ich gelesen, dass der Abbau bei den Prologic-Zelten extrem umständlich sein soll. Hat jemand hier aktuelle Erfahrungen zu dem Zelt? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Frühaufsteher! (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Zelt + Überwurf heute angekommen! Freu....
Nur der Packsack könnte besser sein! Hat leider KEINEN längsseitigen Reißverschluss!


----------



## RelaxingFishing (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

hey Ich würde mir des 2 mann deluxe dome jz über den winter gerne bestellen darum meine frage wie ist es denn jz wirklich?? qualität material verarbeitung kondenswasser?? 
Gib mal bitte ein kurzes feedback zum zelt :vik:

mfg


----------



## shadowflame (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: ProLogic New Green Deluxe Dome*

Moin,

ich hab die 1-Mann Version und von der Verarbeitung wie Nähte und Reissverschlüsse, absolut überzeugt. Der Abbau ist nicht schwieriger, als bei anderen Zelten. 
Der Winterskin passt auch wie 'ne eins.


----------

